# trouble removing rear hub from swing arm



## grogie (Aug 3, 2010)

Make that the bearing carrier from the lower swing arm. The swing arm bushing is so deep in the carrier I cant pry it out.:aargh4:

The manual makes it look like it should just fall out. Does a guy need to pull the bushings out? Or press the swing arm apart?


----------



## grogie (Aug 3, 2010)

SO... I pried out the rubber bearing from around each of the lower control arm bushings and could then wiggle out the bushing itself. After that, the bearing carrier just fell out... Ha

Drove out the bearings, why aren't these serviceable? When mine failed it busted the hub sleeve. I guess a guy could push some grease in there with a needle.

Now I have to wonder if it is normal for the OB CV joint to separate or if I should strip it and inspect. The snap ring could be in backwards and not holding. But it has not been a problem.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

the bushings have to be pulled out a lil bit on both sides. Housing will come out then. They are serviceable unless the bearing/housing is too far gone/bad....


----------

